# Outdoor Fireplace with a linear looking flame? (slot)



## webbie (May 1, 2009)

I has an email inquiry from an architect for an outdoor capable unit which had a slot flame like:
http://www.sparkfires.com etc.

Anyone have any leads on something like that?


----------



## fueldude (May 6, 2009)

Hearth Product Controls should have something like that. I know they do a lot of rings, etc... for pits, but I think I remember seeing some linear stuff. If not they could probably come up with something.


----------



## travis_man (May 15, 2009)

i have seen some outdoor setups from  some swedish company  but they are custom order  the one i had seen had a 5 foot flame with a glass wall on one side


----------

